# Introduction and question about where to start!



## hapticfabric (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello, I am a "hobbyist" composer/producer/sound designer from Australia. I'm currently doing a lot of self-directed study in the fields composition, music production and orchestration - as well as game and app development and composition for games, film and theatre.

My question is - and apologies as I don't know which forum to post this question - is there a forum, sticky or thread here with a starting point for a newbie to learn the actual V.I. control aspect of the process? 

I've been devouring the orchestration tips and discussions but I guess I'm looking for something more related to the actual MIDI implementation than orchestration generally - the basic techniques for using sample libraries to emulate the orchestra.


----------



## imagegod (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello Haptic:

What digital workstation do you use? If you use Reaper (or if you're open to it's use), then head over to the Reaper forum and ask away: They'll give you Reaper-specific tips that can be very useful.
https://www.reaper.fm/

Alternatively, if you're using a specific library (say, Kontakt for example), you can go to the native instruments forum and ask away:
https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/

Finally, their's a 'Technique' subforum right here:
http://vi-control.net/community/forums/composition-orchestration-technique.13/

Enjoy!


----------



## hapticfabric (Aug 14, 2017)

Ah fantastic thank you for the pointer. I'll look at technique one right away!

I'm using Ableton and Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra


----------

